# First time I put anyone on the ignore list...



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

RobNj772, no, its not you. You can be foul, but I'll bet letting you know that goads you on. 

I felt it wasn't right to lend credibility to anymore of H.W.'s rants against the brotherhood. So H.W. you, troll master who only wants negative attention, are now ignored.

P.S. Take some of that medical flex plan money and go consult a therapist as to why you hate yourself.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> RobNj772, no, its not you. You can be foul, but I'll bet letting you know that goads you on.
> 
> I felt it wasn't right to lend credibility to anymore of H.W.'s rants against the brotherhood. So H.W. you, troll master who only wants negative attention, are now ignored.
> 
> P.S. Take some of that medical flex plan money and go consult a therapist as to why you hate yourself.


I never ever considered using the ignore list.. more fun duking it out like real men, but using words .. :thumbsup:

But I'm just a RAT and an uneducated one at that.. :whistling2:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I never ever considered using the ignore list.. more fun duking it out like real men, but using words .. :thumbsup:
> 
> But I'm just a *RAT *and an uneducated one at that.. :whistling2:



Why such a negative word. You know your my boy right?


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I avoided the ignore feature on anther forum I frequent. It's a much bigger forum, with a more diverse group, and a full on politics and religion forum. I felt like I should "man up" and tolerate some of these idiots that were annoying me. After awhile I finially broke down and put a guy on ignore. It is one of the greatest features of the internet! Differing oppinions are one thing, but some people get off on trolling and being an ass. There is no reason to feel bad for muting there voice. I wish I'd done it long ago. I sleep better at night without having heard some of their drivel. So I say good for you, if we all ignored the idiots they would go away, and we wouldn't have idiots and trolls.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You know you have an established user base, or "regulars", when you start to see threads like these.

It's like one big happy family.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Why such a negative word. You know your my boy right?


It was more of a joke word.. and thanks.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And this is posted in the union forum, because..............?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And this is posted in the union forum, because..............?


I was wondering the same thing. Would this not be better suited for Off-Topic?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

No offense to anyone of course


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Would this not be better suited for Off-Topic?


The threads always run off topic here anyways.. so it doesn't really matter where you stick them.. no pun intended.. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

***Comments removed**


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

He is on my ignore list too.


----------

